# track plan and layout



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

After the big move we are getting settled in, been to busy to think about if i will build again but getting the itch again, this time i do have a flat piece that is pretty big, but not looking to go big, just manageable, i did ladder method last time, just turned the big five o and would like to raise it, i am all battery power, have about 8-10 switches(packed away yet in shed) was looking for ideas about layout, would like a double rail and a few turnouts, anywhere i can look at different layouts? dont like the dog bone or circle or long oval, looking to meander in 2 loops.

about raising it, i have checked out all the bench style and ladder(just dont feel like pounding pvc in ground due to sprinkler system i dont know where pipes are) i was looking for out of box ideas, i have all my trex boards from last time, just looking for ways to tie them together with good raised bases, maybe 4x4`s? or larger pvc pipe? on craigslist they had a guy selling 4x8 fencing, was thinking how to lay them on side and cutting them down to maybe 16 in wide and trying to figure out what to put underneath, just one of many ideas have been trying to make work lately.

i have received so much help and support from here so thank you in advance, been away for a while but really missed the friendships and advice i would get from here.

Oh by the way, am in Cedar Lake Indiana now, moved out of the broke state of ILL

looking forward to the great ideas from you all.

Tom h


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

I am just south of you in Lake Dale. 

Have you thought about the system that uses a concrete base and 4x4 posts. The blocks are just set on the ground and the posts are cut to length. Usually used for decks. As long as your ground is pretty well set, not recently regraded, it should not be affected by frost heave too much. 

Just an idea.


----------

